# Webhosting Empfehlung für neues Projekt



## Ador (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin bereits seit mehreren Jahren beim Selben Anbieter und doch nicht ganz zufrieden.

Nun suche ich zum einen für mich selbst einen neuen Anbieter und zum anderen für ein Projekt.
Es sollte also ein seriöser Anbieter sein, wo man auch Sicherheiten und Funktionalität hat, nicht nur niedrige Preise.

Ich hatte mich gerade mit dem Anbieter Domainfactory beschäftigt, der wirkt recht seriös, ist das richtig?
Also Vorschläge und Erfahrungen für Professionelle Anbieter suche ich 

mfg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ador,

gerne möchte ich dir ein passendes Angebot für Webhosting-Speicherplatz auf einem unserer Server bieten. Wenn du mir einfach kurz große Eckdaten per Email an info ]at] busoft [punkt[ de zukommen lässt, stelle ich dir gerne ein Angebot zusammen. Seit einigen Jahren hosten wir auch einige Mitglieder von tutorials.de

Würde mich freuen, von dir zu hören und wünsche dir einen schönen Start in die neue Woche.

Viele Grüße, Arne


----------

